# Take a look at the 10 rules of Kempo?



## still learning (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello, Go to Eclipse's Kempo(yahoo) and read the rules of Kempo. Sounds alot like Bruce Lee's teaching? Bruce is usually credit for teaching/learning for your own ways of fighting ( Jeet kune Do). It seems Kajukempo has been doing this before he was born.

 In most of my classes/ other schools we were always taught to adept to our body size and shape....If your teacher doesn't? Why? Maybe you should change? and When fighting different size people it makes sense to adjust your fighting skills. 

 Do you really believe Bruce Lee saw things other systems didn't see? There are some many Instructors who are still teaching before Bruce Lee, of combinations of styles within there own schools, and to fight that fits your body design. Longer legs-kick more..so on.

   Take a good look at all the past systems and see/notice they all have change some what. (Old ways to today ways)

 Universal(our system) came from Kajukenpo, and also from real street fighting. Lots of strikes and no one way to fight. Universal (all purpose)...Aloha

 This is just my point of view.....thanks


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't think most people would claim that Lee was the first to come up with the idea.  Just that he strongly, prominently advocated it.

But there was more to his thoughts than adapting your style to fit different opponents.  Very little of that was original either.  It was an amalgam of his experiences.  There's no sense getting bent out of shape about the fact that when he said things (whether they'd been said before or not) _people listened_.


Stuart


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 14, 2005)

Personally, I put very little importance into who said what first.  It really doesn't matter to me.  If this person or that person came up with whatever idea, it doesn't affect my training or annual income.  What matters is whether or not I choose to adopt the principle; this will be a function of how broadly and how articulate the concept has been communicated, as well as how the concept fits into my martial art philosophy.  In summary, whether Bruce Lee, the founders of Kajukenbo, or Bob Hubbard developed the idea is of no relevance to me in any way.  The way I see it, its politics, and I'm not here for politics. :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 14, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Go to Eclipse's Kempo(yahoo) and read the rules of Kempo. Sounds alot like Bruce Lee's teaching? Bruce is usually credit for teaching/learning for your own ways of fighting ( Jeet kune Do). It seems Kajukempo has been doing this before he was born.
> 
> In most of my classes/ other schools we were always taught to adept to our body size and shape....If your teacher doesn't? Why? Maybe you should change? and When fighting different size people it makes sense to adjust your fighting skills.
> 
> ...


In all honesty, it sounds like a sort of chip-on-the-shoulder thing - why should it matter?  It's been said before, at least by folks here on MT, people don't treat Sigung Bruce as some sort of ascendant god-figure, but as someone who was thinking, learning, and working.  

The JKD folks that I've met, at least, don't peacock around about how mighty Bruce Lee is or was, but work on developing their skills as best they can.  I guess I've been lucky.


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Jul 15, 2005)

*    I have to agree with Flatlander, It is of little importance who said what first.*
*I do agree however that there were many instructors even before Bruce Lee who took an integrated non- classical approach to the martial arts.  It just so happens Bruce was the most famous of those instructors.  Any martial artist who adopts an and open minded philosophy to their training, and actually puts in the time to research and develop their art, will find themselves on a path that  has been traveled on by others.  There's nothing new under the sun.  It is not uncommon for ideologies and research to crossover if your focus is reality based. If you have an interest in reality based fighting check out www.tonyblauer.com*

*He also has many ideas similar to JKD and others. Also check out Vee Arnis Jujutsu on your web search engine. Troy *


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 1, 2005)

o.k. while yes bruce lee did create the idea of not teacheing a single techinque so you make everything up your self, for your body type and yadda yadda yadda, he did NOT make up the idea compltely. he drew it from Kempo. in kempo they teach you a bunch of techinques and then have you practice it in such a way that makes it effective for your body. but kempo, like jeet kune do kinda has the idea of 'if you make my style rigid with set ways of doing things you have changed my style, jeet kune do/kempo is all about change, and making things work for YOU, so it only will truely work for YOU'. but alot of stupid people have made a rigid unchangeing form of both. anouther style that, to a degree, does this is Coung Nhu. in Coung Nhu you take the techinques as you are taught them and then when you get a black belt making them work for you (person theory), but you had still better teach it the way it was taught to you. any ways that is the 2 cents of some one who has never done either style, or even seen either.

sweete Brighit bless your blade

john
ohh if you haven't yet check out that thing about canada out lawing martial arts


----------



## ave_turuta (Aug 2, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> o.k. while yes bruce lee did create the idea of not teacheing a single techinque so you make everything up your self, for your body type and yadda yadda yadda, he did NOT make up the idea compltely. he drew it from Kempo.


 Excuse me???


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 2, 2005)

what do you mean "excuse me" what did i do??????

Sweet Brighit bless your blade

John


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 2, 2005)

I wish people would stop making Bruce Lee this all knowing Martial Arts God. I'll be willing to bet good money that he'd probably wishes the same too if he were alive today. I'll even lay a small side bet that his widow, Linda wouldn't mind it either. 

Granted that Lee was *one of* the moving influences of my own interest/journey into Martial Arts but he wasn't the only one. Over the years I've observed/read/studied/met-chatted with several MA masters of past and present. One of the things I've learned was that Lee _wasn't_ the end all to MA. I have a lot of respect and admiration for Lee, especially at how he has still managed to keep influencing people today to be involved with MA. But there were and still are others who have made lesser, equal or greater contributions to MA as we know them today. Ed Parker is one, Remy is another for example. 

Lee had an extensive library, he read heavily during his recovery from that back injury, (yes he wrote the Tao of JKD during that time too). He was a heavy reader before and after that time too. He majored in Philosophy. He also practiced a lot of what he read/learned. When you're reading someone else's work you're learning from *them*. When you're writing, you're putting in your views/understanding of what you learned.
Basically Lee was a very intelligent, insightful and chrismatic individual. He did a lot for MA but he didn't do *everything* for today's MA. 

 :asian:


----------



## silatman (Aug 2, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> kempo is all about change, and making things work for YOU, so it only will truely work for YOU'.




This I dont get, no matter what you learn you cant change the laws of physics, well I cant anyway, learn the principals of the move not the technique and it will work for anyone and everyone exactly the same.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 3, 2005)

o.k., i'll explain that to the best i understand. taekwondo, is really only effective for people of certian body types. meaning you have to have strong flexable legs, if you don't your out of luck. in shoalin you have to be very strong (atleast if you study in the shaolin temple in china), neither stlye is really goin to be very effective for anyone else. kempo and jeet knue do is about using YOUR strenghts how they work for YOU, not useing some elses strenghtes the way they work for that person. basicly kempo will teach you techinques, and a little later make them work for you with all your little x factors. were as jeet kune do, they will more or less say 'o.k. i'm going to punch you in the head, and i what you to block and hit me back' and the person punching will probly give you ideas on how to do that, but wont acctuly teach you. in fact Bruce lee stopped teaching jeet kune do when to many people started to think that their is some form  of secirt to jeet kune do, or magic trick that he was teaching. because of this alot of the teachers began to teach jeet kune do as if it were a rigid tradtional art. that by the way is very much against what bruce lee beleived should be done. in fact one of Bruces' first students is teaching a style that is more based off what Bruce acctuly taught, called Jeet Kune Do Concepts. but once again that is the understanding of one is unknowing, so take for what it is worth (which is very little).

Sweet Brighit bless your blade

John


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> jeet kune do, they will more or less say 'o.k. i'm going to punch you in the head, and i what you to block and hit me back' and the person punching will probly give you ideas on how to do that, but wont acctuly teach you.


I encourage you to seek out JKD instruction before expounding your opinion on JKD teaching methods.  What you are suggesting is that the JKD student teaches him/herself as opposed to receiving instruction from a teacher, and that is simply untrue and misguided.  I'm not sure from where you have acquired your perceptions of JKD, but I can tell you that they are either woefully inaccurate or have been poorly communicated to you.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 3, 2005)

that is how it was explained to me from books, shows on jeet kune do and Bruce Lee, and the like. if that is wrong then i am sorry. and if youy read the end of my post you would notice that i have no formal intruction in either style. and while i meant take kempo i don't think i would be interested in taking Jeet Kune Do, to much politlics in the style it self over who is teaching it corectly.

Sweet Brighit bless your blade

John


----------



## ap Oweyn (Aug 3, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> he drew it from Kempo. in kempo they teach you a bunch of techinques and then have you practice it in such a way that makes it effective for your body. but kempo, like jeet kune do kinda has the idea of 'if you make my style rigid with set ways of doing things you have changed my style, jeet kune do/kempo is all about change, and making things work for YOU, so it only will truely work for YOU'.


He didn't really draw that from kenpo though.  I think that mindset, adapting things to you, is as old as the hills.  Hell, talk to any decent boxing coach (boxing having been around for ages) and they'll talk about you developing your own style and piecing together an approach to boxing that suits you.  (And Bruce Lee actually studied boxing, as opposed to kenpo.)


Stuart


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 4, 2005)

o.k. this is getting irritating. for now on i ant you people to COMPLETLY read what i write, like the part at the end about how that is how i understand it. o.k. i don't know i every thing about him, i don't really care!! o.k. if i'm wrong fine, but tell a thousand times. and besides, when i did boxing i wasn't tol, to make it work for my body type. and i haven't been told that since i did coung nhu. kempo and jeet kune do are thge only styles that i have come across that do that. and it was explained to me that bruce lee read a book about kempo and liked the idea. i never saide he did kempo, i don't know what he did i don't really care. o.k. back off. and the next person to correct me about something i would appreicate if they acctuly did that style.

Sweet Brighit bless your blade

John


----------



## Bester (Aug 4, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> o.k. this is getting irritating. for now on i ant you people to COMPLETLY read what i write, like the part at the end about how that is how i understand it. o.k. i don't know i every thing about him, i don't really care!! o.k. if i'm wrong fine, but tell a thousand times. and besides, when i did boxing i wasn't tol, to make it work for my body type. and i haven't been told that since i did coung nhu. kempo and jeet kune do are thge only styles that i have come across that do that. and it was explained to me that bruce lee read a book about kempo and liked the idea. i never saide he did kempo, i don't know what he did i don't really care. o.k. back off. and the next person to correct me about something i would appreicate if they acctuly did that style.
> 
> Sweet Brighit bless your blade
> 
> John


 "ant", "tol" "thge" "saide" "acctuly"

What language are you typing mate? Maybe folks would understand you better if you took the time to spell check, proof read and use proper grammer.

It is "I", not "i"

What does "i don't know i " mean?

If people do not understand you, it is not their fault, but your own. In any event, you are in no position to demand, anything. I suggest you learn to communicate, and take a more respectful tone when doing so.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 4, 2005)

*Mod. Note.* 

Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Thalia Brine-
-MT Moderator-


----------



## ap Oweyn (Aug 4, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> o.k. this is getting irritating. for now on i ant you people to COMPLETLY read what i write, like the part at the end about how that is how i understand it. o.k. i don't know i every thing about him, i don't really care!! o.k. if i'm wrong fine, but tell a thousand times. and besides, when i did boxing i wasn't tol, to make it work for my body type. and i haven't been told that since i did coung nhu. kempo and jeet kune do are thge only styles that i have come across that do that. and it was explained to me that bruce lee read a book about kempo and liked the idea. i never saide he did kempo, i don't know what he did i don't really care. o.k. back off. and the next person to correct me about something i would appreicate if they acctuly did that style.
> 
> Sweet Brighit bless your blade
> 
> John


Sheesh!  Here I thought this was a discussion forum.  You don't want feedback, you won't get it from me.  I've seen you blow your stack a couple of times now.  And honestly, it's not fun for me to get that reaction.  So don't worry yourself about it any further.  I won't respond to your posts.  Fair enough?


Stuart


----------



## Bester (Aug 4, 2005)

The Kid needs to read this: 7 Easy Ways to Online Respect or, The Dummies Guide to Forum Behavior. It's located in the support forum here.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 4, 2005)

my point is every time i type something most of the people who respond, are telling me the same thing, which is how very stupid i am, or that is at least the idea i'm getting from you people. and forgive me for not being able to spell very well.

Sweet Brighit bless your blade

John


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 4, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> my point is every time i type something most of the people who respond, are telling me the same thing, which is how very stupid i am, or that is at least the idea i'm getting from you people. and forgive me for not being able to spell very well.
> 
> Sweet Brighit bless your blade
> 
> John



John,

Please read the link that Bester posted above. This may help you out.

Also, do not post just to post, in the martial arts sections, teh Bar and Grill and Locker Room have more that type of feel and approach to it. 

On a side note: I know Brigit from the Circle and also as the Midwife to Mary, but I do not know the Brighit reference. COuld you explain in a new thread in the locker room?

Thank you.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Aug 4, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> my point is every time i type something most of the people who respond, are telling me the same thing, which is how very stupid i am, or that is at least the idea i'm getting from you people. and forgive me for not being able to spell very well.
> 
> Sweet Brighit bless your blade
> 
> John


I neither told you that you were stupid nor corrected your spelling.  So please don't put that on me.  But as I said, I won't chime in on any of your posts again if that'll make you happier.


Stuart


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 5, 2005)

o.k. to explain this. flatlander, i don't think that was poorly communicate to me since it is hard to misunderstand: 'i don't think people should be taught rigid technquies, with a right and wrong way of doing things; if it works for you it is right, if not it is wrong. teachers should be their to help you along, not tell you what to do.' and if anyone is going to tell me that isn't correct, tell it to bruce lee, after all he is  the one who saide that. and i could be wrong, but didn't he make jeet kune do??? and i don't mind being corrected on things, but more then one person telling me the same thing, when none of the acctuly know, is were it gets irritating. and the reason i put 'sweet Brighit bless your blade' at the end of my posts, has nothing to do with cristianity. she is not a saint, she not the midwife of mary, she is not who ever rich parson thinks she is. she is goddess in my faith. she holds domain in, amongst other things, war, warriors, and martial arts. and yes the celts had martial arts. and if anyone wants to arrgue with me any more, go right ahead, since i'm a celt it is doubtful you'll win. we are very stubirn.

Sweet Brighit bless your blade

John


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 5, 2005)

John, how old are you?

 I am ranked in Jeet Kune Do, are you?  My lineage traces back to Vunak and Inosanto.  How about yours?  How many of Bruce's books have you read?  How long have you been researching Jeet Kune Do and it's principles?  For me, its been 6 years.  So, let's discuss how much you know, and explore your expertise over all of the other people here.



			
				coungnhuka said:
			
		

> teachers should be their to help you along, not tell you what to do.' and if anyone is going to tell me that isn't correct, tell it to bruce lee, after all he is the one who saide that.


 When and where did Bruce Lee say this?  What were his exact words?  Provide sources for your answers, please.


			
				coungnhuka said:
			
		

> 'i don't think people should be taught rigid technquies, with a right and wrong way of doing things; if it works for you it is right, if not it is wrong.


 I have a question for you.  Let's imagine that there are only 100 techniques.  50 of those techniques "work for you" and 50 do not.  How would you know that those 50 would not work for you if you hadn't first learned them, practiced them, and tried to use them?

 The point is to discard it later, after you have tested its usefulness, which you can only do after you have learned it.  Its about the practitioner's ability to evaluate and know themselves, not the teacher's ability to discern which technique should be taught and which should not.  Am I wrong John?  Or are you the one who is uninformed?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 5, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> o.k. to explain this. flatlander, i don't think that was poorly communicate to me since it is hard to misunderstand: 'i don't think people should be taught rigid technquies, with a right and wrong way of doing things; if it works for you it is right, if not it is wrong. teachers should be their to help you along, not tell you what to do.' and if anyone is going to tell me that isn't correct, tell it to bruce lee, after all he is  the one who saide that. and i could be wrong, but didn't he make jeet kune do??? and i don't mind being corrected on things, but more then one person telling me the same thing, when none of the acctuly know, is were it gets irritating. and the reason i put 'sweet Brighit bless your blade' at the end of my posts, has nothing to do with cristianity. she is not a saint, she not the midwife of mary, she is not who ever rich parson thinks she is. she is goddess in my faith. she holds domain in, amongst other things, war, warriors, and martial arts. and yes the celts had martial arts. and if anyone wants to arrgue with me any more, go right ahead, since i'm a celt it is doubtful you'll win. we are very stubirn.
> 
> Sweet Brighit bless your blade
> 
> John




coungnhuka aka John,

Respect is a two way street. I asked to give us a common ground, and The Circle reference is Celtic.  The Midwife of Mary had such a name, but if look back at history the name was used for Midwives, in particular in the Celtic regions, because they believed she held power there. She also was said to influence as you stated she is the Goddess of Fire and Poetry, and she has also been related to a Sun Goddess, and or the bringer of light. As most Sun Gods or Goddesses as the case may be, they are also associated with War and or fighting, but many also have a softer side as well.    I think she is a good choice for a religion myself, but not mine, but still a good choice. No disrespect meant towards the Celts, just curious was all. 

PS: You forgot the (s) at the end of my name  it is Rich Parson*s*. And Yes, I thought it might be the same reference as I was thinking, only listed the other Christian References, to allow for other possibilities, for you see, I know I am not always right, and allow for that to occur. Where as some people assume that they are always right and others are wrong, no matter what is said or thought. 

As to JKD, not being a practitioner, oh wait I think you are not a practitioner either, so we both can discuss this. Bruce Lee was a great technician, and what he was discussing about making it your own, was making good techniques your own. Hence, why an instructor is needed to tell you right from wrong. Go ahead a punch me with only two fingers wrapped in, the other two will most likely be jammed, so there is a right way to make a fist, and a wrong way to make a fist. Yet, there may be more than one way to make contact with said fist.



			
				coungnhuka said:
			
		

> if anyone wants to arrgue with me any more, go right ahead, since i'm a celt it is doubtful you'll win. we are very stubirn.



Stubbornness has nothing to do with winning an argument; it has more to do with presenting your statements in a logical fashion, to allow others to see your view point. So your comments about being a Celt, and you knowing more, maybe might be applied to those who are Martial Artists, and also JKD'ers who might know more than you. So why would you argue with them, given your own statements from above?

The reason I ask, is because you are coming across as a TROLL. Someone who just wants to cause trouble. Trolls do not last here, they end being asked or told to leave. So, please, read the advice posted, think about your comments, try not to make every statement a challenge, to people, and keep an open mind, and you will be able to learn from those here.

I do wish you the best and a long stay here.

Peace


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 5, 2005)

sorry about blowing up at you about the Brighit thing. most of tpeople who mention Brighit to me are talking about the saint. and their is a conservitive cristian gruop called the 'Circle of Saint Brighit', and i thought you were talking about them. and i don't just pray to her. i worship the whole cletic pantion. and she is one of the 7 deities who are assciated with martial arts and have a prayer meant for them, which is what the line means. sorry about the name, if you want you can misspell or mispronounce my last name (Probst). and the stuborn thing was really about wether or not the Celts had martial arts. and sorry about being a troll. i'm being a jack @$$, i know, been really, really frustraided lately over school and i am starting to blame you guys. sorry to all of you.

Sweet Brighit bless your blade

John


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 5, 2005)

flatlander, i don't know when and were he saide that, i cann't say what exactly he saide, and i don't rember what the name of the show was. i haven't done any real researce on jeet kune do, i am not ranked in it either. once again this is just what i understand and about what Bruce Lee saide, which is why i believe what i do. if i am wrong that is quite alright to me. but if multiple people tell me i'm wrong it gets irritating, and that is the 5th time someone has posted something about my being wrong. and now that you put it that way i agree that i may have misunderstud that line. and i haven't read any of his books. and i'm not pretending that i am right and you are wrong staight out. mearly that this is what Bruce Lee him self saide, so if i'm wrong then i guess i misunderstud that, or something. and if you are ranked in jeet kune do, why does your thingy say you only do Arnis (by the way this is a side note)???

Sweet Brighit Bless your blade

John


----------



## MJS (Aug 5, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> sorry about blowing up at you about the Brighit thing. most of tpeople who mention Brighit to me are talking about the saint. and their is a conservitive cristian gruop called the 'Circle of Saint Brighit', and i thought you were talking about them. and i don't just pray to her. i worship the whole cletic pantion. and she is one of the 7 deities who are assciated with martial arts and have a prayer meant for them, which is what the line means. sorry about the name, if you want you can misspell or mispronounce my last name (Probst). and the stuborn thing was really about wether or not the Celts had martial arts. and sorry about being a troll. i'm being a jack @$$, i know, been really, really frustraided lately over school and i am starting to blame you guys. sorry to all of you.
> 
> Sweet Brighit bless your blade
> 
> John



John, everyone has a bad day from time to time, its just a fact of life.  As I've said before, it is often difficult to always get ones points across on an internet forum.  We are thinking one thing, trying to put it on the post, and at the same time, hoping that everyone reading will understand.  This is not always the case, and misunderstandings happen all the time.  However, getting heated certainly makes for an unpleasant atmosphere.  Sometimes we need to take a step back, collect our thoughts, and do our best to remain calm.  Martial Talk is filled with people who have a lot of info to offer.  Don't take someone correcting you as a slam, but as a learning experience.  They are trying to give you a better understanding.



> teachers should be their to help you along, not tell you what to do



A teachers job is to guide the student down his/her Martial Arts path.  If someone has no background in the arts, of course they have to tell them what to do, correct mistakes that they make, etc.  I've been training for a long time, and I'm far from perfect.  I'm human, I make mistakes, and I certainly do not get mad when my teachers correct me.  If I make a mistake, I want to know about it, so as to not make that same mistake again.




> 'i don't think people should be taught rigid technquies, with a right and wrong way of doing things; if it works for you it is right, if not it is wrong.



Everybody is different.  You can have one technique taught to 10 people.  Are all 10 going to move the same?  Of course not.  Having someone to teach and guide the student, showing them the fine points of the tech. is important.  The student needs to adapt the tech. to themselves and make it work.  If it feels wrong, it may not be the tech. but instead the person doing it.

Mike


----------



## MJS (Aug 5, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> and if you are ranked in jeet kune do, why does your thingy say you only do Arnis (by the way this is a side note)???
> 
> Sweet Brighit Bless your blade
> 
> John



John,

If you look at his profile, you'll see that he does infact have a JKD background.

Mike


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 5, 2005)

o.k., but i mean i don't mind being corrected about something ,once or twice but more then that and it starts to get irritating. which is why i've put that down how ever many times. and really emant the thingy in the top right corner of the post.and you guys are still doing it, you know repeating yourselves about how wrong i am. but ever, not that big of a deal, just frustrating. and who (off subject and just curious) called me "a childish little troll"??? or saide i need to be spanked??? cause that isn't nice.

Sweet Brighit Bless your blade

John


----------



## MJS (Aug 5, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> o.k., but i mean i don't mind being corrected about something ,once or twice but more then that and it starts to get irritating.
> 
> John



Sometimes you just have to grin and bear it John.  Its a fact of life.  Nobody is perfect and there will always be someone to make a correction.  Its a fact of life.  Be it in school where you have a teacher, a Dojo, where you have an instructor or a job where you have a boss...its a fact of life.  Again, don't take the correction as a slam, but as a learning experience.

Mike


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 5, 2005)

o.k.


----------



## Bester (Aug 5, 2005)

Dude,

What does "i don't think that was poorly communicate to me since it is hard to misunderstand" mean?

Did you mean "i don't think that was poorly communicate*d* to me since it is hard to misunderstand"

It's "said", not "saide"

What are you trying to say here "when none of the acctuly know, is were it gets irritating"? Is it "when none of the*m* *actually* know, is w*h*ere it gets irritating"

Do you understand the concept of proper capitalization of proper names? (Those are the big people letters.  You know, ABCDE, etc.)

How about paragraph breaks?  Thats where you hit the key on your keyboard labeled "Enter" or "Return", and it takes you to a new line. Hitting it twice will format and seperate thoughts nicely.

I think you meant "there" instead of "their" in this line "teachers should be their to help you along"

It is "actually", not "acctuly"
It is "where", not "were"
It is "Christianity" not "cristianity"
It is "argue", not "arrgue" (unless one is a pirate)
It is "stuborn", not "stubirn"


Mr. Parsons,
For information on Bridhit (also called Bride, Briget, and several other names) see: http://www.angelfire.com/biz5/MyBeliefs/images/Brighit.html




			
				coungnhuka said:
			
		

> o.k. to explain this. flatlander, i don't think that was poorly communicate to me since it is hard to misunderstand: 'i don't think people should be taught rigid technquies, with a right and wrong way of doing things; if it works for you it is right, if not it is wrong. teachers should be their to help you along, not tell you what to do.' and if anyone is going to tell me that isn't correct, tell it to bruce lee, after all he is the one who saide that. and i could be wrong, but didn't he make jeet kune do??? and i don't mind being corrected on things, but more then one person telling me the same thing, when none of the acctuly know, is were it gets irritating. and the reason i put 'sweet Brighit bless your blade' at the end of my posts, has nothing to do with cristianity. she is not a saint, she not the midwife of mary, she is not who ever rich parson thinks she is. she is goddess in my faith. she holds domain in, amongst other things, war, warriors, and martial arts. and yes the celts had martial arts. and if anyone wants to arrgue with me any more, go right ahead, since i'm a celt it is doubtful you'll win. we are very stubirn.
> 
> Sweet Brighit bless your blade
> 
> John


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 5, 2005)

i have accecpted that i cann't spell, am wrong about jeet kune do, have horrible grammar, and am a complete idiot, not to mention i have admitied all that, know could you guys please please please just leave it at that?????

Sweet Brighit bless your blade

John


----------



## Bester (Aug 5, 2005)

First word of a sentence is capitalized, as are proper names.

You can do a copy-paste into most email programs as well as most word processors to do spell check.  There is also a plugin called IESpell that you can install on your system, if you are using Windows and Internet Explorer, that will allow you to spellcheck on the fly in your webbrowser.

http://www.iespell.com/  It's Free.

If you are going to try to communicate in this medium, you need to learn how to do so, else you will continue to be seen as an idiot, which I do highly doubt you truly are.

Your posts are painful to read, but have contained some nuggets of quality. I am simply attempting to aid you in correcting your own deficiencies.




			
				coungnhuka said:
			
		

> i have accecpted that i cann't spell, am wrong about jeet kune do, have horrible grammar, and am a complete idiot, not to mention i have admitied all that, know could you guys please please please just leave it at that?????
> 
> Sweet Brighit bless your blade
> 
> John


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2005)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> i have accecpted that i cann't spell, am wrong about jeet kune do, have horrible grammar, and am a complete idiot, not to mention i have admitied all that, know could you guys please please please just leave it at that?????
> 
> Sweet Brighit bless your blade
> 
> John


To my knowledge and reading *NOBODY* has called you an idiot at all. That's putting words into our mouths/posts. 
I for one see you as you are... young and trying to learn the best way he knows how. 
I do agree (with the others) that you need to relax and take it easy. Cut down on your level of assumptions (about us and how we think/see you). If you desire to learn the Tao of Martial Arts... then relax. 

Also pay better attention to your English teacher while in school. :wink1:


----------



## Mikael151 (Sep 8, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Granted that Lee was *one of* the moving influences of my own interest/journey into Martial Arts but he wasn't the only one. Over the years I've observed/read/studied/met-chatted with several MA masters of past and present. One of the things I've learned was that Lee _wasn't_ the end all to MA. I have a lot of respect and admiration for Lee, especially at how he has still managed to keep influencing people today to be involved with MA. But there were and still are others who have made lesser, equal or greater contributions to MA as we know them today. Ed Parker is one, Remy is another for example.
> 
> Basically Lee was a very intelligent, insightful and chrismatic individual. He did a lot for MA but he didn't do *everything* for today's MA.
> 
> :asian:


I'm new here, so hello everyone!
Bruce Lee and Ed Parker did train together, and share a lot of ideas. I've been taking American Kenpo off and on for five years and I just finished reading Bruce Lee's Fighting Method: Skill in Techinique as well.
Philisophically, Bruce and Ed are the same.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 8, 2005)

Mikael151, welcome to Martial Talk.  Take a look around, and help yourself to the plethora of information available here.  Feel free to involve yourself in the various discussions, and enjoy your stay. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2005)

Philosophically, they seem very different. One drew from very many arts, the other drew from a much smaller set. One eschewed forms, the other included them. I could go on...the appraoches of the two seem quite different to me, as are the arts they created.


----------



## Mikael151 (Sep 13, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Philosophically, they seem very different. One drew from very many arts, the other drew from a much smaller set. One eschewed forms, the other included them. I could go on...the appraoches of the two seem quite different to me, as are the arts they created.


To a certain extent, that is true.
But, Bruce did clarify that forms were useless only to martial artists that knew the basics.  Ed did teach forms to teach "motion-based concepts".  They both had different approaches...but the end result was the same.
I think JKD and American Kenpo are very closely related.
Don't "Cross-train"-that would be incest!  LOL.


----------



## The Kai (Sep 14, 2005)

After 5 years of training the Ed Parker Kenpo student and the JKD student will move, react and prefer different pattern.  So as far as the end result being the same ....well I guess different inputs will produce different results


----------



## Mikael151 (Sep 14, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Mikael151, welcome to Martial Talk. Take a look around, and help yourself to the plethora of information available here. Feel free to involve yourself in the various discussions, and enjoy your stay. :asian:


Thank you for the welcome.  I really like what I've seen here so far.


----------



## Mikael151 (Sep 14, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> After 5 years of training the Ed Parker Kenpo student and the JKD student will move, react and prefer different pattern. So as far as the end result being the same ....well I guess different inputs will produce different results


I can't argue with that!


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 15, 2005)

I think the Kai said it well. 

Yes, in theory, there appears to be a "crossover" between JKD and Kenpo but that is where it ends. Philosophically, a bit similar but technically differant yet some hand work is similar and footwork is differant.
There are similarities but just as many differances but I too beleive there is a "somewhat" relation in the arts.


----------

